# Is this a controlled delivery?



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2010)

Heres the details on tracking :

Jun 1, 2010 9:08 AM            Notice Left    
May 31, 2010 5:25 AM    Arrival at Unit    
May 27, 2010 4:11 PM    Inbound International Arrival    
May 26, 2010 3:34 PM    Foreign International Dispatch     
May 26, 2010 1:22 PM    Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

It arrived at unit (PO BOX) but a day later a notice is left? The notice says someone has to come in and sign for it, but i've never had to sign for any packages before because if its too big for my box they just leave a key to go to another PO BOX and pick it up.

Source said it doesn't need to be signed for if its PO BOX, and it was sent registered mail with tracking, stupid on his part.


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 1, 2010)

Pay a crackhead to pick it up and wait outside


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2010)

I was planning having a "agent" who is listed to pick up my mail go in and get it, since it's not addressed to them meaning they wouldn't know whats it in.

It's 30 amps and 500 dbol pills.

The slip says "either me or my agent has to go and sign for it"


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> If its USPS...cant you just go online and set up redelivery? Then just leave the signed card at doorstep.



Where is says to "leave item at my address" This option is not available if box is checked on the front requiring your signature at time of delivery. 

It is checked on the front, so I can't just have it left in my PO box.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 1, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Where is says to "leave item at my address" This option is not available if box is checked on the front requiring your signature at time of delivery.
> 
> It is checked on the front, so I can't just have it left in my PO box.



More than likely everything is okay. The only person who probably knows your bought some AAS is you and your dealer, lol.

Paranoia is the first symptom that comes along with AAs.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2010)

What happens if they know and someone besides me picks it up? What can they do?


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 1, 2010)

Truth is bro if they know your already hit an it aint gonna matter who you send other than them maybe deciding to charge them with something too. You dont want that do ya its your shit. Bro I'm sure its fine but just remember this is illeagal what your talking about I mean. And just something to think about--- So theres this package that came for you probabaly at least a couple hundred bucks worth of gear and you send someone else to pick it up you really think this person says I dont know whats in it an thats it? Bro YOUR names on the pack if they want you they got you. What you gonna say "oh I dont know what this is, its not mine" You think the feds believe that shit that somehow someone somewhere "accidently" sent you a couple hundred bucks worth of gear when thats what they do for a living. Bro no dealers that stupid and neither are feds they do this sort of thing for a living remember? Like I said I'm sure its fine but either way its your shit so you can either go get it YOURSELF or let it sit and they look ya up and just come to your house. Please take a moment after you get your gear (cause like I said Im sure its fine) and reflect on that and be more prepared in the future. I dont wish anyone to get popped but if your gonna do this shit then you have to at least accept the possability that it COULD happen. Good Luk bro let us know whats up after you get it and the paranoia goes away LOL


----------



## coolslik98 (Aug 5, 2013)

JCBourne, would you mind letting me know what happened? The same exact thing has occurred for me and I want to be sure of what will most likely happen before I go to pick it up. This is the only thread I found with the same exact situation, thank you,


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

JCBourne was a notorious scammer on this site, just search his name and you will find plenty of info.

As far as a controlled delivery goes, you cant tell from the tracking.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you order to a name other than what is listed on the box?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 6, 2013)

your fine mine said the same thing one had the box checked and one did not. a notice was left for me to pick them up at post office which I did. no problems


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

first i would NEVER talk about delivery and what your looking to get in the box thats just stupid. Never talk about transactions and admitting using the post office to get drugs. 

As for if you have something to worry about, it doesnt matter if you pick it up or your grandma picks it up. If they are trying to get you, then its to late period. Have fun in jail.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 6, 2013)

It seems very routine.. I'd say your good.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya, don't admit to doing anything illegal especially if your not using tor/proxies.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 6, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> What happens if they know and someone besides me picks it up? What can they do?



They use their psychology techniques that any average retard would give into and spill your name within a matter of hours.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> Ya, don't admit to doing anything illegal especially if your not using tor/proxies.



yup only way to do it is running vmware off a remote server sure its still trackable and using a secure email. 



AnabolicAmerica said:


> They use their psychology techniques that any average retard would give into and spill your name within a matter of hours.



The first thing they have to say is you are being charged as an accessory to drug smuggling and will be handled under federal jurisdiction due to using the postal service. No ones going to sack up and not give you up when they will all ready know your name because you registered for the p.o box. Chances of you getting busted are slim though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2013)

thread is 3 years old you faggots


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> thread is 3 years old you faggots



fuck


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

great first post


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2013)

I replied because of the JCBourne shout out.  If he is lurking I didnt want to see a newbie scammed by him. But yes, three years old. When I first came on this site he was very friendly to me.  I didnt get involved in a transaction with him, but I do wonder if he was laying the groundwork to do so.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> Heres the details on tracking :
> 
> Jun 1, 2010 9:08 AM            Notice Left
> May 31, 2010 5:25 AM    Arrival at Unit
> ...



reg with tracking sometimes req sig. .
to me it shows you missed your mail man and need ot pick it up. I get that all the time. but no idea about PO box though..


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^that was my thought too


----------



## Getfit75 (Aug 7, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me a while back.  I drove myself insane worrying about then finally after about a week I said f'k it and went and signed for it.  Everything was fine.  When I walked out the po a cop was pulling in and I nearly shit down both legs! Hahahahahah
Remember if you leave it to long and they mail it back.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 7, 2013)

Getfit75 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me a while back.  I drove myself insane worrying about then finally after about a week I said f'k it and went and signed for it.  Everything was fine.  When I walked out the po a cop was pulling in and I nearly shit down both legs! Hahahahahah
> Remember if you leave it to long and they mail it back.



I would say after three years they mailed it back...... Just saying.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 7, 2013)

Getfit75 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me a while back.  I drove myself insane worrying about then finally after about a week I said f'k it and went and signed for it.  Everything was fine.  When I walked out the po a cop was pulling in and I nearly shit down both legs! Hahahahahah
> Remember if you leave it to long and they mail it back.



That had to have been a Kodak moment though. Lol!


----------



## AnabollicA (Aug 8, 2013)

It's been 3 years, maybe JCBourne is out of jail now and can respond to this thread.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 8, 2013)

AnabollicA said:


> It's been 3 years, maybe JCBourne is out of jail now and can respond to this thread.



Haha dude that's hilarious


----------



## Christsean (Aug 8, 2013)

AnabollicA said:


> It's been 3 years, maybe JCBourne is out of jail now and can respond to this thread.



Heck, if he went to jail maybe it was a controlled delivery!!

One point for all the paranoid posters!!


----------

